# هندسة الطرق من بداية وحتي الاحتراف (فيديو)



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

41 محاضرة بصوت والصورة تتحدث من بداية هندسة الطرق وحتي الاحتراف 
محاضرات قيمة 
علي الرابط : 
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/video.php?courseId=1054 

اتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## قدمونا (22 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يارائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHIK (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا


----------



## africano800 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لهون جاف (25 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككور يل الغالي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد*


----------



## الرخيص (29 يناير 2010)

كيف تجي باللغه العربية لو سمحت ؟


----------



## A.Shubair (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## روره (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع
تحياتيـ,,^


----------



## mostafammy (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراجزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد قريسو (4 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## surveyor_sayed (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وأتمنى لك مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
واتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## صوت الرعود (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fageery (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي ابو أحمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس مدني ولكني استفيد منك


----------



## حسام الوحوش (10 فبراير 2010)

أين البرامج والدورات الهندسية لوسمحت


----------



## خليل النابلسي (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي للجميع في هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------



## عرفه السيد (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للك حبيبى


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (15 فبراير 2010)

مجهود متميز ودمت اخ دفع الله بتمام الصحه والعافيه وانا واحد من كتير استفادو من مواضيعك المهمه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
اتمني لك الفائدة


----------



## طه ابوزيتون (16 فبراير 2010)

زادك االله علما


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
اتمني لك الفائدة*​


----------



## فارس حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## غفور (2 مارس 2010)

والله يا اخوانا كل ما نزل حاجه من الروابط ما ترده تشتغل مش عارف ليه ارجو الافادة


----------



## يقظان القيسي (3 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## omar841 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لكنه كلو انكليزي


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا على هذا الموضوع
جزك الله خير اااااااااااا


----------



## شاادي (6 مارس 2010)

انا خريج معهد مساحة سنة 94 وأريد أن أكمل للحصول على درجة البكالريوس ماذا أفعل . أرجوكم لو في حد يقدر يساعدني ياريت ما يتأخرش في الرد عليا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك في علمك
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات الى يوم الدين


----------



## hassiboo (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sico (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed elyamany (27 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## عزت محروس (27 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مختار محمد حنفى (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## mostafammy (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## طالب المعلومة (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة لبرنامجwicooms


----------



## طالب المعلومة (3 مايو 2010)

wincommsالرجاء ارسال البرنامج لي لانني بحاجة اليه وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للاسف لايوجد معي هذا البرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
باراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
باراك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
باراك الله فيكم*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## engmy (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2010)




----------



## samirtel (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور أخي


----------



## civil devel (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## teo_is_me (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## bibich (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (2 سبتمبر 2010)

_مشكور كتيييييييييييير_


----------



## neez (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## الهندسي 80 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## horseshadowm (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkksssssssssssssss


----------



## MOAIYED (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elazazy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزااااااااكم الله خيرا*


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الصبروط (28 أكتوبر 2010)

راااااااااااائع اخي الحبيب .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسل الحبيب (29 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم اخي وشكرا لك


----------



## odwan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم


----------



## adel104 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سعيد جداً بهذه المجموعة من المحاضرات ، أسال رب العرش أن يجعلها في صحيفة حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مل و لا بنون .آمين


----------



## مهندس فهد السراجي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم


----------



## محمد بالقاسم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

1200
اريد مقاطع فيديوتوتال لايكا


----------



## محمد بالقاسم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دفع الله حمدن انا استفادة من الفيديو الطرق


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل خير
وجعل هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مزن محمود (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Evil Heart (16 يناير 2011)

اخي المهندس دفع الله.... فعلا كل مواضيعك مبدعه ولساني يعجز عن التعبير في شكرك فبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
تحياتي 
م. طه اللوذعي


----------



## eng: issa (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور وباررك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور وباررك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم جادين (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وزادك الله علما


----------



## محمود غندور (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس (دفع الله حمدان هجو )الرجاء احتاج الى برنامج اللاند ديسك توب2010 (64)بيت


----------



## مووودا (26 يناير 2011)

تيلم الايادى


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (26 يناير 2011)

فعلاً موقع أكثر من رائع ... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسام بوشكش (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ceng.qadri (26 يناير 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## himaelnady (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور يا باشا


----------



## محمود العرابى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط مش شغال يا بشمهندس .. ممكن تنزلة على رابط تانى


----------



## hk_shahin (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله یبارک فیک


----------



## adamm (23 سبتمبر 2011)

machkour


----------



## noor-noor (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارم الله فيك


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو سيد المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الة فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*باراك الله فيك*


----------



## top.surveyor (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الجهد
ولكن الرابط لايعمل من فضلك المراجعة


----------



## افون (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## darsh_575 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرابط مش شغال **ممكن تنزلة على رابط تانى*


----------



## يوسف سالم سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا...............وربي يعطيك الصحة ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (15 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## كمال المجالي (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك والله خيراً. ولك كل الشكر


----------



## noureddineTIPAZI (17 فبراير 2012)

mon frere lelien ne marche pas
:3:


----------



## abu saber2 (17 فبراير 2012)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil love (19 فبراير 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل

يرجى اعادة الرفع*


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (19 فبراير 2012)

هدا بيعطى ارور يعنى الربط غير شغال


----------



## fouadsoleman (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي دفع الله على هذا الابداع


----------



## mohamed zehiry (19 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ولكن موقع جيد


----------



## ufhs_ifi (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## brraq (21 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر ونرجوا اعادة الرفع حبذا على الميديافير


----------



## انور الاستشاري (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك
وفقكم الله


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
الرابط لا يعمل
برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات​


----------



## مستناد (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر بس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مستناد (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الف شكر لكن الرابط لا يعمل *


----------



## genaidy (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوين وجزاكم الله خيرا وارجو لكم مزيد من التقدم .


----------



## saro.khaled (3 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا بس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## asvor4749 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

_الله يعطيكم العافيه_


----------



## بوقعيقيص (5 سبتمبر 2012)

:11:ارجو اعادة تحميل الرابط , بارك الله فيك


----------



## gabora (6 سبتمبر 2012)

thanx but link not working


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررر ياهندسه


----------



## عماد مؤمن (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 يناير 2013)

باراك الله فيكم


----------



## medo shalaby (4 يناير 2013)

Unexpected Error*You have encountered a problem.**What you are looking for is not here.**Please go to home page and then proceed.


وده الرابط البديل على ما اعتقد 

NPTEL PHASE 2 - Courses

ودى محاضرات تانية من نفس الموقع 

*NPTEL PHASE 2 - Courses

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/105106058/


----------



## passenger25 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على الروابط البديلة وبارك فيك


----------



## navy82 (31 يناير 2013)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل او ماذا


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

راني قريب نلحق


----------



## م مزاجنجي (18 فبراير 2013)

*أشكر البشمهندس دفع الله حمدان علي مجهوده الجبار في المنتدي
وأشكره أيضاً علي موضوعه الغاية في الأهمية والذي أحتاج إليه بشكل كبير
ولكن أتمني ترفعه علي سيرفر آخر مثل الميديا فاير أو الفورشيرد أو اليوتيوب
لصعوبة التحميل من هذا الرابط
وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (7 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس لكن الرابط البديل لايعمل ايضا


----------



## MAKLAD (7 يناير 2014)

medo shalaby قال:


> Unexpected Error*You have encountered a problem.**What you are looking for is not here.**Please go to home page and then proceed.
> 
> 
> وده الرابط البديل على ما اعتقد
> ...





شكرا لمجهودك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل 

الرجاء إعادة رفعها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-musaab (8 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا 
الرابط لم يعمل عندي يظهر نافذه error 404 
ان شاء الله يصير خير


----------



## kjelban (8 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## elfaki (9 يناير 2014)

مشكور و لكن الرلبط لا يعمل.


----------



## eslam elmasry (22 يناير 2014)

ممكن اعادة رفع لهذا الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaledr12 (22 يناير 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khaledr12 (22 يناير 2014)

برجاء تعديل الروابط


----------



## mohamed2025 (22 فبراير 2014)

* باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohamed2025 (22 فبراير 2014)

merci


----------



## yaman-ya (7 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sur_es84 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

شرح جميل جدا


----------



## sur_es84 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

باراك الله فيك​


----------



## mannnooo30 (12 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور جداااااا


----------



## aral (1 ديسمبر 2015)

سلام باشمهندس دفع الله 
الرابط عشان السنين طالت اصبح غير فعال *You have encountered a problem.**What you are looking for is not here.**Please go to home page and then proceed.
ياريت لو تكرمت تنزله مرة اخرى 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله *


----------

